# Patent dispute could increase the cost of Digital TV significantly



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A small Pennsylvania company's patent lawsuits could hamstring the government's $1.5 billion effort to make the transition to Digital TV easier on consumers' wallets.

http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=8183137&nav=menu374_1_9

Note:This thread is not meant to open any kind of political discussions/debates.I found this article online a few days ago and wanted give people a heads-up about the possibility of price increases for the converter box program as a result of these lawsuits.If the mods feel that this thread will become too political,please feel free to close it ASAP.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Very interesting. We'll see what the courts and FTC allow out of this one. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Steve615 said:


> A small Pennsylvania company's patent lawsuits could hamstring the government's $1.5 billion effort to make the transition to Digital TV easier on consumers' wallets.


The patent in question is required by the DTV standard to be cross-licensed at a reasonable price. Rembrant is trying to ignore that agreement. I rate the chance of their winning at 1 in 100.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

From the article:



> To its critics, Rembrandt is a "patent troll," a term for companies that purchase patents from inventors and then seek to enforce them in court.


Count me among its critics.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Very interesting. Definitely a patent troll but it doesn't seem anyone is claiming the tech doesn't infringe the patent, just how much should be charged for licensing and "reasonable price" is open to enormous debate.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd say their odds of winning are slim to none. The government has a lot invested in doing the analogue to digital switch and anything that significantly impact that will be dealt with. It sounds like a valid patent since it was developed and contributed to the standard by ATT. What I'd bet will happen is the government steps in and sets a licensing cost much lower than what the patent troll is fishing for.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

What did ATT claim in the original patent? 

Edit -- Here's what they claim. Sorry if I'm wasting disk space on the server!

We claim:
1. Apparatus for forming a stream of trellis encoded signal points in response to input information, said apparatus comprising
means for generating a plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols in response to respective portions of said input information, each of said channel symbols being comprised of a plurality of signal points, and
means for interleaving the signal points of said generated channel symbols to form said stream of trellis encoded signal points, said interleaving being carried out in such a way that the signal points of each channel symbol are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points and such that the signal points of adjacent symbols in any one of said channel symbol streams are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points.
2. The apparatus of claim 1 wherein said means for generating generates three of said streams of trellis encoded channel symbols, and wherein said means for interleaving causes there to be interleaved between each of the signal points of each channel symbol at least two signal points from other channel symbols of said streams of trellis encoded channel symbols.
3. The apparatus of claim 1 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said means for interleaving causes every N.sup.th signal point in said interleaved signal point stream to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.
4. The apparatus of claim 2 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said means for interleaving causes every N.sup.th signal point in said interleaved signal point stream to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.
5. A modem comprising
means for receiving a stream of input bits,
means for dividing said stream of input bits into a stream of uncoded bits and a plurality of streams of trellis bits,
means for independently trellis encoding each of said plurality of streams of trellis bits to generate respective streams of data words each identifying one of a plurality of predetermined subsets of the channel symbols of a predetermined
2N-dimensional constellation, N being an integer greater than unity, each of said channel symbols being comprised of a plurality of signal points,
means for selecting an individual channel symbol from each identified subset in response to said stream of uncoded bits to form a stream of channel symbols, and
means for generating a stream of output signal points, said signal point stream being comprised of the signal points of the selected channel symbols, the signal points of said signal point stream being sequenced in such a way that signal points that are either a) part of the same channel symbol, or b) part of channel symbols that are adjacent to one another in said channel symbol stream, are separated in said output stream by at least one other signal point.
6. The apparatus of claim 5 wherein said trellis encoding means includes a plurality of trellis encoder stage means for trellis encoding respective ones of said streams of trellis bits.
7. The apparatus of claim 5 wherein said means for selecting includes means for modulus converting said stream of uncoded bits.
8. The apparatus of claim 5 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said means for generating causes every N.sup.th signal point in said stream of output signal points to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.
9. Receiver apparatus for recovering information from a received stream of trellis encoded signal points, said signal points having been transmitted to said receiver apparatus by transmitter apparatus which generates said signal points by generating a plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols in response to respective portions of said information, each of said channel symbols being comprised of a plurality of signal points, and by interleaving the signal points of said generated channel symbols to form said stream of trellis encoded signal points, said interleaving being carried out in such a way that the signal points of each channel symbol are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points and such that the signal points of adjacent symbols in any one of said channel symbol streams are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points,
said receiver apparatus comprising
means for deinterleaving the interleaved signal points to recover said plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols, and
a distributed Viterbi decoder for recovering said information from the deinterleaved signal points.
10. The apparatus of claim 9 further comprising
a phase tracking loop, and
means for adapting the operation of said phase tracking loop in response to minimum accumulated path metrics in said distributed Viterbi decoder.
11. A method for forming a stream of trellis encoded signal points in response to input information, said method comprising the steps of
generating a plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols in response to respective portions of said input information, each of said channel symbols being comprised of a plurality of signal points, and
interleaving the signal points of said generated channel symbols to form said stream of trellis encoded signal points, said interleaving being carried out in such a way that the signal points of each channel symbol are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points and such that the signal points of adjacent symbols in any one of said channel symbol streams are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points.
12. The method of claim 11 wherein said generating step generates three of said streams of trellis encoded channel symbols, and wherein said interleaving step causes there to be interleaved between each of the signal points of each channel symbol at least two signal points from other channel symbols of said streams of trellis encoded channel symbols.
13. The method of claim 11 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said interleaving step causes every N.sup.th signal point in said interleaved signal point stream to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.
14. The method of claim 12 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said interleaving step causes every N.sup.th signal point in said interleaved signal point stream to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.
15. A method for use in a modem, said method comprising the steps of
receiving a stream of input bits,
dividing said stream of input bits into a stream of uncoded bits and a plurality of streams of trellis bits,
independently trellis encoding each of said plurality of streams of trellis bits to generate respective streams of data words each identifying one of a plurality of predetermined subsets of the channel symbols of a predetermined 2N-dimensional constellation, N being an integer greater than unity, each of said channel symbols being comprised of a plurality of signal points,
selecting an individual channel symbol from each identified subset in response to said stream of uncoded bits to form a stream of channel symbols, and
generating a stream of output signal points, said signal point stream being comprised of the signal points of the selected channel symbols, the signal points of said signal point stream being sequenced in such a way that signal points that are either a) part of the same channel symbol, or b) part of channel symbols that are adjacent to one another in said channel symbol stream, are separated in said output stream by at least one other signal point.
16. The method of claim 15 wherein in said trellis encoding step a plurality of trellis encoder stages trellis encode respective ones of said streams of trellis bits.
17. The method of claim 15 wherein said selecting step includes the step of modulus converting said stream of uncoded bits.
18. The method of claim 15 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said generating step causes every N.sup.th signal point in said stream of output signal points to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.
19. A method for use in a receiver to recover information from a received stream of trellis encoded signal points, said signal points having been transmitted to said receiver apparatus by a method which includes the steps of
generating a plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols in response to respective portions of said information, each of said channel symbols being comprised of a plurality of signal points, and
interleaving the signal points of said generated channel symbols to form said stream of trellis encoded signal points, said interleaving being carried out in such a way that the signal points of each channel symbol are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points and such that the signal points of adjacent symbols in any one of said channel symbol streams are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points,
said method comprising the steps of
deinterleaving the interleaved signal points to recover said plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols, and
using a distributed Viterbi decoder to recover said information from the deinterleaved signal points.
20. The method of claim 19 wherein said receiver includes a phase tracking loop and wherein said method comprises the further step of adapting the operation of said phase tracking loop in response to minimum accumulated path metrics in said distributed Viterbi decoder.
21. Data communication apparatus comprising
means for receiving input information,
means for generating a plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols in response to respective portions of said input information, each of said channel symbols being comprised of a plurality of signal points,
means for interleaving the signal points of said generated channel symbols to form a stream of trellis encoded signal points, said interleaving being carried out in such a way that the signal points of each channel symbol are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points and such that the signal points of adjacent symbols in any one of said channel symbol streams are non-adjacent in said stream of trellis encoded signal points,
means for applying the stream of trellis encoded signal points to a transmission channel,
means for receiving the stream of trellis encoded signal points from the channel,
means for deinterleaving the interleaved signal points to recover said plurality of streams of trellis encoded channel symbols, and
a distributed Viterbi decoder for recovering said information from the deinterleaved signal points.
22. The apparatus of claim 21 wherein said means for generating generates three of said streams of trellis encoded channel symbols, and wherein said means for interleaving causes there to be interleaved between each of the signal points of each channel symbol at least two signal points from other channel symbols of said streams of trellis encoded channel symbols.
23. The apparatus of claim 21 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said means for interleaving causes every N.sup.th signal point in said interleaved signal point stream to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.
24. The apparatus of claim 22 wherein said channel symbols are 2N-dimensional channel symbols, N>1, and wherein said means for interleaving causes every N.sup.th signal point in said interleaved signal point stream to be the N.sup.th signal point of a respective one of said channel symbols.

--- CHAS


----------

